# Plan B Brixton - JUNE LISTINGS



## Plan B Brixton (Jun 1, 2011)

JUNE LISTINGS

THURSDAY 02/06
LAND OF THE RISING SUN 
P Money (Live), True Tiger (Live), DJ Swerve, Oneman & guests
9PM - 3AM / £10 UNTIL MIDNIGHT, MORE AFTER
The Bang Bang presents a night of live music and DJs called House of the Rising Sun with all profits going to the Japanese Red Cross. A bunch of the best DJs and performers in London have kindly come together to raise as much money as we can. Hosted by Jamie Howard (laughing Boy), Mighty Moe (Heartless Crew) and Little Man. 
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=180669901981237 

THURSDAY 02/06 B:LOW
NATIVE
9PM - 2AM / £3 ADV, £5
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106980776056806 
Native bring their favourite producers and DJs to South London, for an intimate midweek event.

FRIDAY 03/06
BUMP
Cooks, Snips, Harmony, Heartbreak, Motive
9PM – 4AM / FREE BEFORE 10PM, £5 UNTIL MIDNIGHT, £8 AFTER
Weekly event Bump is back with its on point blend of hip hop, RnB, funky, dancehall, dubstep and booty music. From the illest urban sounds, to proper old school music, the night aims to bring some of London’s best new artists, producers and DJs to the club, alongside headliners from further afield. If you’re sick of the WAGs in west end clubs and the pretentious thing that happens in the East London clubs with the kids with funny hair, then this is the fun-time night you’ve been after. This week we have Heartbreak coming from across the water alongside transatlantic hip hop DJ/producer Snips of Living Proof, Cooks, Harmony and Motive.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bump-at-Plan-B/133090900097785 

03/06 FRIDAY B:LOW
WOBBLESQUAD
10PM - 3AM / £3 
A Blend of dubstep, DnB, grime, funky, 2-step and future base.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183943654988012 

SATURDAY 04/06
SUPA DUPA FLY
Big Ted, Rugrat, XO Man, & Guests
9PM - 3AM / £6 ADVANCE
Fresh from a continuing string of nights at Jazz Café in Camden, the hyped 90s hip hop and RnB night Supa Dupa Fly launches a monthly event at Plan B. They’ll be bringing all those classic party joints south of the river to Brixton. As well as the best of the hip hop classics they’ll be treating you to the old skool garage tracks we all grew up on. So if Destiny, My Desire, Lovebug, Doolally, Crazy Love and Boo! ring a bell, this is one for you!
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=146468155423958 

SUNDAY 05/06
FOR LOVERS OF…
Floetic Lara (live) 
7PM – 12 MIDNIGHT / £10 ADVANCE
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=214181098605766

THURSDAY 09/06
THROWDOWN
DJ Renegade, DJ Herse, DJ Lumo 
8.30PM – 2.30PM / £6 ALL NIGHT
This monthly event attracts the best breakdancers in the capital and unusual left of centre, live hip hop acts. Sponsored by Eastpak, the night has a dedicated, eclectic following of creative, athletic and enthusiastic people. The Throwdown residents consist of DJ Renegade (Extended Players), DJ Herse and DJ Lumo playing the best in hip hop and funk. 
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=132298743514568 

FRIDAY 10/06
BUMP
ReadNex Poetry Squad (Live), DJ @War, Wobblesquad, Motive, CWD, Mr Smith
9PM – 4AM / FREE BEFORE 10PM, £5 UNTIL MIDNIGHT, £8 AFTER
Weekly event Bump is back with its on point blend of hip hop, RnB, funky, dancehall, dubstep and booty music. From the illest urban sounds, to proper old school music, the night aims to bring some of London’s best new artists, producers and DJs to the club, alongside headliners from further afield. If you’re sick of the WAGs in west end clubs and the pretentious thing that happens in the East London clubs with the kids with funny hair, then this is the fun-time night you’ve been after. This week we have hip hop and spoken word artists – ReadNex Poetry Squad who have come from New York to perform their conscious lyrics live to the Bump crowd. Also on the line-up will be DJ @War, Wobblesquad, Motive, CWD and Mr Smith.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bump-at-Plan-B/133090900097785 

FRIDAY 10/06 B:LOW
BLITZ RECORDINGS
10PM – 3AM / £8 
Blitz Recordings put together a night of house for the mature ravers.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=214182931942616 

SATURDAY 11/06
GET LOW
Redlight & Dread MC, Oneman, The Heatwave, Get Low Cartel, Madboy Zimba, Buds vs D-Rail
10PM – 5AM / £6 ADVANCE, £10 
Get Low brings the fire to Plan B for its launch party in the only way they know how, with a weighty line-up that consists of some of the freshest artists in the UK bass scene. Man of the moment Redlight headlines the show alongside his trusty partner in crime Dread MC. Redlight is arguably the hottest name in the game at the moment after a slew of club banger releases such as the recent dance floor destroyer ‘Source 16’. Local lad Oneman supports with his trademark blend of garage, funky and house. Throw in bashment and reggae heroes The Heatwave and you have all the ingredients for a massive party to kick start the Summer!
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=132135890194364&ref=ts 

SATURDAY 11/06 B:LOW
SPANGLAND
10PM – 4AM / FREE BEFORE 11PM, £5
Spangland bring their night of underground bass driven beats to Plan B's basement.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=118821941533150 

SUNDAY 12/06
LOVE LOUNGE COMEDY NIGHT 
7PM – 1AM / £10 ALL NIGHT 
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=128110060599238 

FRIDAY 17/06
BUMP
Mighty Moe (Live), Session Noise, The Heatwave, Motive, CWD
9PM – 4AM / FREE BEFORE 10PM, £5 UNTIL MIDNIGHT, £8 AFTER
Weekly event Bump is back with its on point blend of hip hop, RnB, funky, dancehall, dubstep and booty music. From the illest urban sounds, to proper old school music, the night aims to bring some of London’s best new artists, producers and DJs to the club, alongside headliners from further afield. If you’re sick of the WAGs in west end clubs and the pretentious thing that happens in the East London clubs with the kids with funny hair, then this is the fun-time night you’ve been after. House, garage and grime MC – Mightly Moe is this week’s host introducing the likes of Session Noise, The Heatwave (Rinse FM) and Bump residents Motive and CWD. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bump-at-Plan-B/133090900097785 

SATURDAY 18/06
HAPPY HOUR FOR FAT FREDDIES DROP
6PM ONWARDS / FREE ENTRY

SATURDAY 18/06
BLACK ATLANTIC
Francois K & Guests
10PM – 1AM / £10 EARLY BIRD, £12 ADVANCE
Paradise Garage resident and Body & Soul co-founder Francois K brings his Deep Space night from New York to London for a very special party.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=188069294575757 

FRIDAY 24/06
BUMP
JJ, Snips, Bambi, Motive, CWD
9PM – 4AM / FREE BEFORE 10PM, £5 UNTIL MIDNIGHT, £8 AFTER
Weekly event Bump is back with its on point blend of hip hop, RnB, funky, dancehall, dubstep and booty music. From the illest urban sounds, to proper old school music, the night aims to bring some of London’s best new artists, producers and DJs to the club, alongside headliners from further afield. If you’re sick of the WAGs in west end clubs and the pretentious thing that happens in the East London clubs with the kids with funny hair, then this is the fun-time night you’ve been after. This week special guests include JJ from Rinse FM, DJ/producer Snips (Living Proof) who seems to have worked with every worthy hip hop artists out there and Bump regulars Bambi (Yo Mama) and Motive.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bump-at-Plan-B/133090900097785 

FRIDAY 24/06
NURTURED BEATZ
10PM – 4AM / £5 BEFORE MIDNIGHT, £7 AFTER
Nurtured Beatz come to Plan B’s basement for the first time with a night for lovers of the deeper side of DnB.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=133797553362309 

SATURDAY 25/06
FULL TILT
Fred P, James Priestley, Lee Hume & Sam Bellisimo, Full Tilt DJs
10PM – 5AM / £8 ADVANCE, £10 OTD
Full Tilt is a new night looking to promote some of their favourite producers and DJs of the moment. Their aim is to connect the dots between house, techno and dubstep, mixing the old and the new, without restricting themselves to one bpm or genre. For their first date at Plan B they have Fred P of Black Jazz Consortium bringing 20 years of knowledge and skills to the headline spot to fill the club with the best in deep house. James Priestley (Secretsundaze) will also grace the booth with Lee Hume and Sam Bellisimo and the Full Tilt DJs. 
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=188260717891451 

THURSDAY 30/06
THE THIRST PRESENTS
The Thirst (Live), The Lonsdale Boy Club (live), More acts TBA
8PM – Late / Ticket information TBC
Gearing up for the release of their eagerly awaited EP (Scheduled for Aug) The Thirst are back with another live night at Plan B for the launch of their single – ‘Damn Girl’.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=211412595548111 


JULY HIGHLIGHTS

WEDNESDAY 06/07
HAPPY HOUR FOR WEEZER
6PM ONWARDS / FREE ENTRY

THURSDAY 07/07
HAPPY HOUR FOR DEATH CAB FOR A CUTIE
6PM ONWARDS / FREE ENTRY

SATURDAY 09/07
UPSET THE RHYTHM PRESENT
Future Island (Live)
Friendo (Live)
Cold Pumas (Live)
& guests
7.30PM - 11PM / £8 ADVANCED
Upset The Rhythm return to Plan B with Future Island’s only UK live show. The new-wave dance band from North Carolina, now reside in the fertile music ground of Baltimore. Gerrit Welmers’ cartwheeling synthesizer melodies tumble across the austere wilderness of William Cashion’s post-punk bass pulse, driven ever forward by ecstatic electronic rhythms.
http://www.upsettherhythm.co.uk/ 

WEDNESDAY 13/07
HAPPY HOUR FOR PRIMUS
6PM ONWARDS / FREE ENTRY


----------

